# Candy Cane wine Recipe



## kat777

Any GOOD candy cane recipes out their. I thought since xmas is over anyone who made this kind of wine had a chance to taste it and so I am looking for a good recipe so I can make some.


----------



## seminarian

Kat, 

There was a recipe on another wine making forum for Candy Cane Wine. I purchased 120 candy canes and as soon as I have an empty carboy and going to start a batch.


----------



## arcticsid

Kat, i found this looking for something else. I googled it try this link and let us know if you found it. There was also a recipe for a wine using canned pumpkin, that was sorta holiday-ish! Have fun
Troy
www.winepress.us/forums/index.php?showtopic=29511


----------



## Dusty

kat777 said:


> Any GOOD candy cane recipes out their. I thought since xmas is over anyone who made this kind of wine had a chance to taste it and so I am looking for a good recipe so I can make some.




The thread linked from winepress US was one that i had started, I never did make the canned pumpkin wine, it just didn't sound good.

The CC wine was 24 ish canes per gallon (melted in a pot of water)
Sugar to Sg1090
Yeast and nutrient

I have friends that really like the Peppermint CC wine, i myself aren't a big peppermint fan, BUT i made another from wild cherry flavored CC's and it turned out quite nice.

If you do make this wine, make a GOOD starter, and most of all be very very patient, its a VERY slow ferment and you wont see much visible fermenting going on, i made both of mine in a carboy and never used a primary, if you see action in the airlock, its fermenting, keep it warm while fermenting this wine likes that. Give it a week or 2 to finish but like i said be patient.

Good luck keep me posted.

This wine goes on my list of weird wines i've made lol


----------



## bakemomo

Hello all, 

I just started a batch of Candy Cane wine April 4 2009, I used the recipe in the Wine Maker Magazine from Jan 2009, volume 11, no. 6.

Really simple. I used 144 candy canes (not 60), for about a 4 gallon batch.
Used the yeast Lelvin EC-1118. I was fermenting in about 6 hours.

Everything I read said it was a slow fermentation process but I have a good 
fermentation process going on right now its been 24 hours. (April 5th 10:20 PM)

Candy Cane smell is gone (or i'm used to it) smell like regular wine to me.
I'll keep posting as the wine progresses.


----------



## donnaclif

Candy Cane Wine

Ingredients
60 candy canes (or more) - regular size
7.5 lbs sugar
3 gallons water
Lalvin EC-1118 yeast


Bring about 1 gal water to boil
Add candy canes till dissolved
Boil another 45 - 60 minutes
Pour into remaining water
add sugar
rack after a week and again in two months


----------



## BrewPahl

donnaclif said:


> Candy Cane Wine
> 
> Ingredients
> 60 candy canes (or more) - regular size
> 7.5 lbs sugar
> 3 gallons water
> Lalvin EC-1118 yeast
> 
> 
> Bring about 1 gal water to boil
> Add candy canes till dissolved
> Boil another 45 - 60 minutes
> Pour into remaining water
> add sugar
> rack after a week and again in two months



There is much talk on this one on Homebrewtalk.com, I myself have this one going.......first I only used 5lbs sugar.....second I used cambden tablets before pitching the yeast (I wouldn't do this again) and it changed the color from a nice pink to an orangish pink.....It has been fermenting quite fast. I noticed a white deposit that formed on the bottom of my carboy after adding the sugar. After two weeks of fermentation I noticed that this white deposit is gone but now there is a white film on the top. Oh well will keep an eye it and will try to get rid of the film when I rack it next.


----------



## BrewPahl

This wine is about done fermenting for me. Well the nice pink color changed to a dull pale cream color. Taste so far? Like a weak Peppermint Schnopps.


----------



## deboard

I made this starting in January (from 80% off candy canes). I did add 6 cans of Welch's Niagra concentrate and made a 3 gallon batch. I noticed the same color transitions as you did, and the same white film. It will go away as you do rackings. Mine is so far decent, the concentrate gave it a bit of body, which I figured would be missing otherwise. 

My plan is to create an f-pac out of more candy canes to sweeten it, and hopefully re-color it pink. I figure if you're making a candy cane wine, it should be some shade other than white! This will probably entail some more racking and waiting for it to clear again, as well as some more of that white film. hopefully the color doesn't settle out again!


----------



## Runningwolf

Deboard, can you give us an update on this wine? As we are coming into season some more folks may be interested in your results, what to do and what not to do's.

Thanks


----------



## djrockinsteve

Great! Another wine to make. I'll scoff the candy canes up after the holidays.

This brings to mind a question....can/how do you color a wine like this? I think a red or pink might be nice.


----------



## Runningwolf

djrockinsteve said:


> Great! Another wine to make. I'll scoff the candy canes up after the holidays.
> 
> This brings to mind a question....can/how do you color a wine like this? I think a red or pink might be nice.



Steve some of the comments I have heard is no body, a weak Peppermint Schnapps and clear to pale pink color. This is why I would like a follow up from someone that has made it and see if they would do it again. Also what would they do different.


----------



## djrockinsteve

Maybe it would need an extract. I'm very excited about this especially since I don't have to keep candy canes in the freezer where the other fruit is waiting.


----------



## BrewPahl

Dan
I have done it and am planning to be at the store tomorrow to get canes again! The color of mine started as a pretty rose but as it fermented changed to a pale yellow. I added two drops red food coloring per bottle to bring back the color. Scoff if you might but the red looks more festive! Tastes like peppermint schnapps but with a wine tone to it. Tastes great with chocolate or my newly famous gingerbread rice crispy treats! I did this as an experiment as canes cost about $2 on clearance and sugar and yeast is cheap! I'm happy with the results and am willing to try other favors too! Chocolate peppermint comes to mind? A sour apple for Halloween? If you have a Carnot to experememt try it! Be warned mine developed a white sludge that floated and coated the upper edges of the carnot that had me concerned but turned out harmless, must have been some additive to the canes. I used 75 canes for 3 gallons, I think I will bump it up just a bit more, maybe another box or two.


----------



## BrewPahl

The comment of no body seems about right too, I have heard of people adding a banana soup to this to add body. We are no wine snobs but my wife and I like it!


----------



## BrewPahl

Damn auto spell check!!! That is carboy not Carnot!


----------



## Catfish

Sounds like something worth trying! The wild cherry sounds good too. They also have starburst flavored candy canes at walmart I bet that would be good.


----------



## deboard

Sorry I must have missed the update request from a while back, but the candy canes will be on sale soon:

The wine turned out actually very good. The only problem I had was clearing it. It just refused to get clear, something in the candy canes was either charged or just stubborn. I tried gelatin finings, sparkalloid, and finally super kleer. The last two really cleaned it up, and after 9 months of racking, I finally felt like it was clear. But after bottling I still ended up with a very small amount of fine white sediment in the bottom. Did not seem to affect the wine, it tasted pretty good. But if I decided to do something like this again, I'd probably use either mint leaves or something else and just make a peppermint wine. 

I gave all of mine away this season, and seemed like everyone was happy. 

Here is the recipe I used:

3 gallon recipe

96 candy canes
6 cans niagara grape concentrate (Welch's frozen white grape concentrate). 

1/8 tsp k-meta
5 tsp yeast nutrient (high because this is hard to get yeast started)
3 tsp acid blend (should check acid level and modify accordingly)
Starting SG 1.090 (You may need to add additional sugar)

3/4 tsp Wine Tannin
1 1/2 tsp pectic enzyme

Boil candy canes in 1 gallon water until dissolved
put grape concentrate in primary (after thawing)
Pour candy cane solution into primary
Add water to make total 3 1/2 gallons (1/2 gallon for top up later)

After 24 hours:
Yeast lalvin EC-1118 (chosen for it's ability to ferment just about anything)
Make yeast starter - rehydrate yeast, add some must and let it start. Add more and let it start. Add this to primary. 


After a few rackings and clearing, add potassium sorbate to stabilize. Then at next racking add candy cane flavor pack. 

Candy Cane Flavor pac (f-pac) for sweetening:

24 candy canes
1 1/4 cup water

Boil water, add candy canes and dissolve. Allow to boil down to approximately 1 cup. Cool and use to sweeten wine.
My personal preference is that if it has to be sweet then it's semi-sweet. Adjust the amount of sugar to your preference. 2 cups may be more to your liking, and you may have to use more candy canes or add sugar.


----------



## Tom

I'm gonna try it !


----------



## Runningwolf

Tom said:


> I'm gonna try it !



I am also thinking about it


----------



## deboard

Those of you with a filtering system could probably clear up the last of the stuff in the wine as well.


----------



## Tom

Runningwolf said:


> I am also thinking about it


Just got a gross from Wally World.


----------



## Runningwolf

Dang you really know how to push a guy. Were they on sale now?


----------



## Runningwolf

Tom with one gross you must be planning on just a three gallon batch. is that correct?


----------



## Tom

yes 3 gal
Yes 12 for .44 a box = 1/2 price


----------



## Runningwolf

I just picked up two gross at Wally World so I have the option of a 6 gallon Batch. OK DJ Steve and Julie, you guys know you wanna do this one!


----------



## Runningwolf

Heading out to buy some banana's and welches (don't tell JohnT) for my 6 gal batch. I've been reading a lot of posts going back several years on this wine and I think dboard has the recipe nailed. I'll probably start it next week after my banana's ripen and freeze. I be using a lot more candy canes then deboard and it'll probably take a week to unwrap them.


----------



## UglyBhamGuy

Runningwolf said:


> Heading out to buy some banana's and welches (don't tell JohnT) for my 6 gal batch. I've been reading a lot of posts going back several years on this wine and I think dboard has the recipe nailed. I'll probably start it next week after my banana's ripen and freeze. I be using a lot more candy canes then deboard and it'll probably take a week to unwrap them.



Where is his recipe located. (i did try to search for 'dboard' in the advanced search). i have been looking at the "CCW" (candy cane wine) posts for about a week myself.


----------



## ffemt128

I'll see if I can locate any candy canes this weekend. May only shoot for a gallon batch...


----------



## Runningwolf

UglyBhamGuy said:


> Where is his recipe located. (i did try to search for 'dboard' in the advanced search). i have been looking at the "CCW" (candy cane wine) posts for about a week myself.



Bham, take one step back, turn left, go back one page one this thread and go South and you'll see it posted.


----------



## deboard

Runningwolf said:


> Heading out to buy some banana's and welches (don't tell JohnT) for my 6 gal batch. I've been reading a lot of posts going back several years on this wine and I think dboard has the recipe nailed. I'll probably start it next week after my banana's ripen and freeze. I be using a lot more candy canes then deboard and it'll probably take a week to unwrap them.



You will find the limit of your sanity unwrapping those candy canes if they were anything like mine. Strip a wrapper off, throw it away, oh wait, try again, oh now there's three more stuck to my hand. I'm surprised I didn't have a mental break. There was plenty of cursing involved, which almost always helps.


----------



## Tom

yep that was a PITA !


----------



## ffemt128

deboard said:


> You will find the limit of your sanity unwrapping those candy canes if they were anything like mine. Strip a wrapper off, throw it away, oh wait, try again, oh now there's three more stuck to my hand. I'm surprised I didn't have a mental break. There was plenty of cursing involved, which almost always helps.




I think that process would need to involve wine sampling to maintain your sanity. Hence why I'll stick with a smaller batch...


----------



## djrockinsteve

I've read some folks have had trouble getting this wine to clear. Candy canes contain corn starch. Corn starch is an item used to thicken in cooking.

When you melt the canes you are now thickening the corn starch even more. They structure of the starch is like a thick mesh holding tightly together.

I would recommend adding pectic enzyme. I believe this will help the clearing.

I will do 2 batches, 1 with candy canes and 1 with peppermint extract and ingredients but without corn starch.


----------



## Runningwolf

deboard said:


> You will find the limit of your sanity unwrapping those candy canes if they were anything like mine. Strip a wrapper off, throw it away, oh wait, try again, oh now there's three more stuck to my hand. I'm surprised I didn't have a mental break. There was plenty of cursing involved, which almost always helps.



OMG, everything you said was so true. Finally finished unwrapping 288 candy canes after three hours. Just for future reference:
1. Don't do the store any favors and buy the broken candy canes. They're 10 times harder to unwrap
2. I wore latex gloves, not sure if that helped with the clingy wrap or not.
3. I used a razer knife to score the wrapper first. That help tremendously.
4. Do this part at a relaxed time like watching TV. Just get it done ahead of time.


----------



## deboard

djrockinsteve said:


> I've read some folks have had trouble getting this wine to clear. Candy canes contain corn starch. Corn starch is an item used to thicken in cooking.
> 
> When you melt the canes you are now thickening the corn starch even more. They structure of the starch is like a thick mesh holding tightly together.
> 
> I would recommend adding pectic enzyme. I believe this will help the clearing.
> 
> I will do 2 batches, 1 with candy canes and 1 with peppermint extract and ingredients but without corn starch.



Please update us on the results when these are done, the peppermint extract sounds like something I'd try.


----------



## deboard

Runningwolf said:


> OMG, everything you said was so true. Finally finished unwrapping 288 candy canes after three hours. Just for future reference:
> 1. Don't do the store any favors and buy the broken candy canes. They're 10 times harder to unwrap
> 2. I wore latex gloves, not sure if that helped with the clingy wrap or not.
> 3. I used a razer knife to score the wrapper first. That help tremendously.
> 4. Do this part at a relaxed time like watching TV. Just get it done ahead of time.



Heehee, I remember the broken ones too. Also, the ones that aren't broken, but as you very carefully pull the wrapper off, it breaks at the crook! 

But, when you put them all in the boiling water, your house will smell wonderful for a little while, so it's all worth it.


----------



## Julie

ok, i started 2 gallons. I used 54 canes and my sg is 1.100. I have a couple ideas so I will be doing two separate wines.


----------



## djrockinsteve

I have 1 recipe with candy canes and the other without. With all the wrapper dilemma I can't wait to see how the extract version works.


----------



## Tom

deboard said:


> Heehee, I remember the broken ones too. Also, the ones that aren't broken, but as you very carefully pull the wrapper off, it breaks at the crook!
> 
> But, when you put them all in the boiling water, your house will smell wonderful for a little while, so it's all worth it.



SWMBO did not like the smell!

I thought it was OK though


----------



## Julie

Ok, I have fermentation, boy does it smell good!


----------



## Runningwolf

I can't wait to start mine. Maybe Sunday.


----------



## djrockinsteve

Sunday~Monday for myself as well. Gotta let the bananas ripen and I need more EC-1118


----------



## Runningwolf

djrockinsteve said:


> Sunday~Monday for myself as well. Gotta let the bananas ripen



Thats exactly what I'm waiting for. Any other time the store's have a bunch of old banana's.


----------



## sly22guy

Might have to give this one a whirl, anyone try the fruity candy canes?


----------



## Julie

sly22guy said:


> Might have to give this one a whirl, anyone try the fruity candy canes?



I believe I read somewhere that someone was going to use the cherry ones but do not recall if that ever happen. Give it a try and let us know what kind you use.


----------



## Runningwolf

Wally World had alls kinds of flavors and colors. Pick a color you might like also.


----------



## BrewPahl

I don't think color of the canes will matter much as it fades with fermentation. I added food coloring at the end to bring back the festive color! Honestly this wine I have to say was my first 100% success as I have only been doing this a year and had several good wines a couple ok ones and a few early oops but drinkable! One misread hydrometer ending with a 18-20% ABV banana wine but back on track here! The secret to that success was patience! It took almost a year to clear but did so on it's own! During that time I considered it bulk aging and feel it improved it's quality. It also make it convenient to bottle up and give away as Christmas presents! Just remember patience with this one! Anyone have any ideas what to do with my rocket fuel banana wine?


----------



## Julie

BrewPahl said:


> I don't think color of the canes will matter much as it fades with fermentation. I added food coloring at the end to bring back the festive color! Honestly this wine I have to say was my first 100% success as I have only been doing this a year and had several good wines a couple ok ones and a few early oops but drinkable! One misread hydrometer ending with a 18-20% ABV banana wine but back on track here! The secret to that success was patience! It took almost a year to clear but did so on it's own! During that time I considered it bulk aging and feel it improved it's quality. It also make it convenient to bottle up and give away as Christmas presents! Just remember patience with this one! Anyone have any ideas what to do with my rocket fuel banana wine?



make a lower alcohol fruit wine and blend with that.


----------



## sly22guy

Yum Strawberry Banana!


----------



## reefman

Is everyone using "Deboard's" recipe? I am going to Wal-Mart for Candy canes today.


----------



## reefman

I must be missing somethng....forgive me, I'm really a newbie at this.....I see Banana's mentioned, but not in the recipe? What are the Banana's for?


----------



## deboard

I did not use bananas in my recipe, but adding them would add some more body to the wine. I used the white grape concentrate to add some body, but you could use the bananas to add more or in place of the concentrate. Not sure what everyone is doing though. I'd love to see everyone's own take on the recipe, I just kinda winged it from tips I learned on this forum, so it can and should be modified/improved. 

I've contemplated making a candy cane riesling if I were to do it again, using a can of riesling concentrate.


----------



## Julie

I am pretty much wingin it, i used white grape concentrate and bananas cuz of the thin wine comments. I am using 27 canes per gallon. my sg is 1.100. Plus I am going to play around with some other ideas, once everything works out, I'll post up my recipe.


----------



## Tom

Julie said:


> I am pretty much wingin it, i used white grape concentrate and bananas cuz of the thin wine comments. I am using 27 canes per gallon. my sg is 1.100. Plus I am going to play around with some other ideas, once everything works out, I'll post up my recipe.



I would add some water to bring down the gravity to 1.085-90


----------



## djrockinsteve

Should we use a little less grape concentrate to keep the gravity @ 1.080-1.090? Hopefully I'll be ready on Monday to start finagelling with mine.


----------



## Runningwolf

I am starting this sometime in the next few day. I will be using the same chemicals but the main ingrediants will change somewhat. I'll be using close to 40 canes per gallon, bananas. and JohnT Welches grape juice. Stay tuned for the recipe; same thread, same forum!


----------



## Tom

djrockinsteve said:


> Should we use a little less grape concentrate to keep the gravity @ 1.080-1.090? Hopefully I'll be ready on Monday to start finagelling with mine.



After you get the cane soup add concentrate, then water, then ck gravity and you will only have to add a small amt of sugar to get 1.085


----------



## Julie

Tom said:


> I would add some water to bring down the gravity to 1.085-90



Well I didn't want to dilute it down to much but DUH  I do have candy canes that I am using for an f-pac. So I now have 3 gallons going with an sg of 1.084. I'm headed to Dollar General to get more canes for a stronger f-pac


----------



## djrockinsteve

These stores are selling more candy canes now than before Christmas. The cashiers must think we are stockpiling for next year.


----------



## Tom

When I got mine @ Wally World the cashier and a customer asked WHY??


----------



## Runningwolf

I told them I was buying Halloween candy for next year.


----------



## sly22guy

Just tell them you got an inside tip that there is going to be a major candy cane shortage christmas 2011 and your tryin to corner the market!!! But do it dead serious! That would Hilarious!


----------



## tjbryner

Should have seen them look at me, I forgot the number of gallons that the 96 canes made so I purchased 50 boxes of 12. So I should have plenty


----------



## Runningwolf

With that many boxes you should be able to put the stripes back in the wine.


----------



## tjbryner

I got them for $.22 a box, so no big deal on the money.


----------



## UglyBhamGuy

tjbryner said:


> I got them for $.22 a box, so no big deal on the money.


wow, is your walmart already at 75% OFF?


----------



## Runningwolf

Today I started my candy cane wine. Below is the bucket being emptied of broken canes







The big melt down






A banana soup addition






I dropped my hydrometer in the must and it flew out so fast and shattered on the ceiling. Troy always said go for the alcohol. Well I'm not one to give up and I know cpfan wouldn't believe my sg reading so I pulled out the big guns. My brix reading is just a hair over 43 or an sg of 1.195. Sorry Julie you lose on highest sg.






The final product before adding chemicals


----------



## tjbryner

UglyBhamGuy said:


> wow, is your walmart already at 75% OFF?



Yep they did it 1st thing Saturday morning. I also picked up butterscotch and spearmint hard candy, (Value brand) So I'm making 2 1/2 gallons of each cost me $1.00 / lb


----------



## Runningwolf

Since I suspected a hard start to the fermentation I through one pack in and used another pack for a starter just in case. Well four hours later the main batch already is starting to work and here is a picture of the starter.


----------



## Julie

Dan add some water and make a bigger batch, that sg is way to high, lol, what yeast did you use?


----------



## DavidB

Evidently, you guys came to North Carolina to buy the candy canes! The Walmart and Dollar stores are completely out of all them. They had cases sitting around before Christmas, but not a one left in my area. I can see the word is out! 

By the way, the candy cane I did for Christmas was big hit! Everyone that tried it liked it. Only have two bottles left from a 5 gallon batch (we gave it away with our Christmas wine Basket gifts)

I think I'm going to expand this a little and do some butterscotch and winter green candy wine. Bet that would be good too!


----------



## Runningwolf

Julie said:


> Dan add some water and make a bigger batch, that sg is way to high, lol, what yeast did you use?



Julie I did (that was about 3 gallons). That was with 11 cans of Welches White Concentrate, 276 Candy Canes and 8#'s of banana's (which only produced about a cup or so of soup). I added water to make a good 7 gallons as you can see the primary is full for a new sg reading of 1.094


----------



## winemaker_3352

I just picked up about 200 candy canes!! Going to try this as well!!


----------



## Runningwolf

winemaker_3352 said:


> I just picked up about 200 candy canes!! Going to try this as well!!



Jon you don't retain the stripes in your wine until you go over 225 canes.


----------



## Tom

winemaker_3352 said:


> I just picked up about 200 candy canes!! Going to try this as well!!



Do I hear OBSESSION ? ? ? 

This stuff better turn out GOOD !


----------



## Julie

DavidB said:


> Evidently, you guys came to North Carolina to buy the candy canes! The Walmart and Dollar stores are completely out of all them. They had cases sitting around before Christmas, but not a one left in my area. I can see the word is out!
> 
> By the way, the candy cane I did for Christmas was big hit! Everyone that tried it liked it. Only have two bottles left from a 5 gallon batch (we gave it away with our Christmas wine Basket gifts)
> 
> I think I'm going to expand this a little and do some butterscotch and winter green candy wine. Bet that would be good too!



Well David, if you can't get candy canes, maybe we can do a trade...................... like some muscadine for candy canes??????????


----------



## winemaker_3352

Runningwolf said:


> Jon you don't retain the stripes in your wine until you go over 225 canes.



Well then - I better go get some - i was wanting the swirled effect


----------



## winemaker_3352

Tom said:


> Do I hear OBSESSION ? ? ?
> 
> This stuff better turn out GOOD !




Yeah - i will be starting this along with an apple wine again soon.


----------



## Runningwolf

The coolest thing happened today. As you know my primary is "way full". I just snapped my lid on without an air lock and it started blurping red juice out the air lock hole. All I could do was laugh as it looked like a heart beating blood out of it. Oh well thought I had to share that.


----------



## sly22guy

You know i was thinking that looked a little too full in the picture, but hey i figured who am i to say anything as you've had way more experience. So i said nothing. all i have to add now is Lol!


----------



## DavidB

Julie said:


> Well David, if you can't get candy canes, maybe we can do a trade...................... like some muscadine for candy canes??????????



Julie, As hard as this is to pass up, I think I'm going to pass on this offer. But it was really nice of you to think of me.


----------



## reefman

Runningwolf said:


> Julie I did (that was about 3 gallons). That was with 11 cans of Welches White Concentrate,* 276 Candy Canes *and 8#'s of banana's (which only produced about a cup or so of soup). I added water to make a good 7 gallons as you can see the primary is full for a new sg reading of 1.094



How many pounds of candy canes does 276 equate to? I noticed that there are many different sizes of Candy canes out there.
There are boxes of a dozen canes that weight 6 ounces each box, and there are single canes that weight 4 ounces each.


----------



## Runningwolf

reefman said:


> How many pounds of candy canes does 276 equate to? I noticed that there are many different sizes of Candy canes out there.
> There are boxes of a dozen canes that weight 6 ounces each box, and there are single canes that weight 4 ounces each.



I bought the box of 12 that weigh 6oz


----------



## sly22guy

Got to run to Wally World for work today! Glad they're sending me!!!


----------



## DavidB

Took a day off for a Doctor's appointment and ran by a Walmart while I was out. Found two cases (72 boxes) for.22 a box. Got the canes, but don't have a single free fermenter (or room in the house) to start them right now. But at least I did find some finally.


----------



## sly22guy

Yeah im bummed they were all out! Thats ok ill just wait till next year, ive got plenty of other batches to do anyhow.


----------



## DavidB

sly22guy said:


> Yeah im bummed they were all out! Thats ok ill just wait till next year, ive got plenty of other batches to do anyhow.



Search around. I did and it paid off. Maybe neighboring Walmarts still have some


----------



## Runningwolf

DavidB said:


> Took a day off for a Doctor's appointment and ran by a Walmart while I was out. Found two cases (72 boxes) for.22 a box. Got the canes, but don't have a single free fermenter (or room in the house) to start them right now. But at least I did find some finally.



Holy moley Dave, I thought I went over board when I bought 30. I look forward to seeing what you recipe will be.


----------



## DavidB

Runningwolf said:


> Holy moley Dave, I thought I went over board when I bought 30. I look forward to seeing what you recipe will be.



Dan - I had 30 bottles from the first batch and all but two are gone. The wife made me keep the two for her and she don't normally drink. So that's an indication of how big a hit this was. I can only image how it will turn out if you give it time to clear properly. I had to rush the first batch to get it out in time.

I bought the mega load today because I plan on doing several batches using the normal recipe. She was with me and was encouraging my madness. I'm not sure who has this obsession more at this point. 

I noticed from your pictures / posting that you opted for the banana soup instead of using an apple or white Welches base. What was the deciding factor on this decision? I know you were playing with the idea of doing an apple base and was wondering why you decided on this option? 

I have 9 gallons of apple that just finished and have been placed in gallon jugs until I get some more bottles. Was really thinking about sacrificing a half gallon to see if you could add the canes to the finished product. What do you think?


----------



## Runningwolf

Dave, in addition to the banana soup I did use 11 cans of Welches white grap concentrate. I might have used more but I cleaned Walmart out of everything they had.


----------



## Julie

sly22guy said:


> Yeah im bummed they were all out! Thats ok ill just wait till next year, ive got plenty of other batches to do anyhow.



try Dollar General, ours had a bunch


----------



## sly22guy

Ill take a look tomorrow


----------



## Runningwolf

Day six and I am now at 1.02 from a 1.094 start. I gave a it a good stir and snapped the lid down. Any other updates out there?


----------



## djrockinsteve

Hip Hip Hooray! I threw some candy canes in the freezer for about a half hour. Ther wrappers pealed off real easy. Start at the bottom and pull to and around the curve. They come off in one piece.

They still stick slightly to your hand but one snap and they are in the trash.

My homes gonna be smelling of peppermint later today.


----------



## sly22guy

good tip thanks! Gona stop by the dollar store on the way home and see if they have any left.


----------



## Julie

racked to a carboy about 5 days ago, sg was 1.002. It went down faster than I thought it would. It is still an nice looking pink.


----------



## DavidB

Add 12 candy canes (broke them and drop them in the jug) to a half gallon of apple wine. Taste great!!! Has just a wee bit of stuff that I'm letting settle, but a winner!


----------



## Runningwolf

DavidB said:


> Add 12 candy canes (broke them and drop them in the jug) to a half gallon of apple wine. Taste great!!! Has just a wee bit of stuff that I'm letting settle, but a winner!



Dave are you saying you just added these to the apple wine for additional flavor? Did they dissolve at all?


----------



## DavidB

Runningwolf said:


> Dave are you saying you just added these to the apple wine for additional flavor? Did they dissolve at all?



Broke them up and dropped them in. Dissolved completely within one hour. 

I guess you could call it an experiment to see what would happen. The apple wine took on the flavor of the peppermint. You can still taste undertones of the Apple and Cinnamon, but the major flavor is peppermint. Although I added 12, it's a little weaker in peppermint than I had expected but I don't dare add more since the apple was a sweet wine to begin with. Scared to add much more because I don't think I could drink it if it gets much sweeter. 

I'm thinking of starting a batch from the beginning using apple juice instead of water and skipping the banana soup / raisins. But don't have any space right now so it will have to wait. The rest of the two cases I bought are just sitting in my living room now. Hope the grandkids don't get into them! LOL


----------



## Runningwolf

I could only imagine whats going through thier minds. You'll be going down as the coolest grandpa ever.


----------



## Runningwolf

Racked my Candy Cane wine today. SG is 1.014 and hasn't moved in several days even after stirring and nutrient.Looks like Pepto Bismo.


----------



## djrockinsteve

That's surprizing. I started mine 2 or 3 days after you and it's fermenting very well. Down to 1.010 this morning. I guessing I'll be able to rack Sunday or Monday.

The great peppermint smell has been over taken by the alcohol at this time. We'll see what happens. Again I have 2 versions going. I'll let everyone know which comes out the best.


----------



## BigBend

Is there a good rule of thumb to use for how many pounds of banannas to use for each gallon of wine. I would to use a combo of white grape juice and banannas.


----------



## Runningwolf

Tom is the pro on this but I used about 8 pounds for a 7 gallon batch. I simmered both the banana's and skins minus the ends and ended up with about a cup or so of soup.


----------



## Tom

Yea 1+# per gal is a good start


----------



## BigBend

I well be starting a 5 gallon batch this afternoon. 125 candy canes ($2.00), 5cans frozen white grape juice and 5 pounds banannas. We well see how it is next Christmas?????


----------



## Runningwolf

Hey Big Bend, Steve said the wrappers come off a lot easier if you freeze them first. If you haven't unwrapped them yet have fun with the wrappers crawling up your arms! LOL Good luck and keep us posted


----------



## Lurker

If you have trouble putting the stripes in your candy cane wine, you should ask Tom.


----------



## RoastedChestnut

Runningwolf said:


> Tom is the pro on this but I used about 8 pounds for a 7 gallon batch. I simmered both the banana's and skins minus the ends and ended up with about a cup or so of soup.


Just looking around for my next project!
I'm just wondering is this yellow skinned banans or the speckled black bananas your adding?


----------



## Tom

What I do is when banannas are getting dark I cut the ends off and freeze. The "yellow" ones are not really ripe. The darker they are the more sugar is present.


----------



## BigBend

Already ahead of you. I have 6 pounds sitting outside (U.P. of Michigan, 4 below zero last night).


----------



## djrockinsteve

Some of us were talking about our Candy Cane wines. Here is a photo of two trial runs I have.






Left is with candy canes while the other is with extract. I'll add food coloring or perhaps disolve some c.c. for a back sweetener.

They both cleared pretty much over night.


----------



## Lurker

Where are the red & white stripes. I know, your just kiddn us.


----------



## djrockinsteve

Lurker said:


> Where are the red & white stripes. I know, your just kiddn us.



Lurker, the stripes develop over time during the aging process.


----------



## DavidB

djrockinsteve said:


> Lurker, the stripes develop over time during the aging process.



It sure don't look like either one of my candy cane wines. Both have a very nice red hue to them. Almost as dark as a good strawberry wine.


----------



## Julie

DavidB said:


> It sure don't look like either one of my candy cane wines. Both have a very nice red hue to them. Almost as dark as a good strawberry wine.



Yea that is where mine is as well but then again mine is not anywhere near as clear as Steve's is thou.


----------



## djrockinsteve

The one on the left, made from candy canes (?32) was redder at the start but lost it thru the process. I'm anxious about the taste and smell.

I'll probably sample it before it's fully developed so I can alter and make a full 6 gallons for Christmas.


----------



## reefman

djrockinsteve said:


> The one on the left, made from candy canes (?32) was redder at the start but lost it thru the process. I'm anxious about the taste and smell.
> 
> I'll probably sample it before it's fully developed so I can alter and make a full 6 gallons for Christmas.



Steve,
How long ago did you start these bayches?
Doug


----------



## djrockinsteve

It was about 2 weeks ago. They cleared overnight about 80% then later the 2nd day they looked like the picture.

I think next week I'll rack off of the sediment and sweeten/taste to get an idea. I would like to make a big batch for Christmas so I'm hoping I don't need to do another trial batch. If I do I still have time.

I have candy canes on hold for now in the basement.


----------



## twistedvine

Went to Walmart today and they had 0 candy canes, same issue at the dollar store. Went to the local Goodwill resale store and bought every candy cane they had. Ended up with 240 candy canes for under $2.00.


----------



## djrockinsteve

Update on my candy cane experiments.

I rack after one week of clearing. There is still a bit left in the wine but it is very minute. The version made with candy canes is very good. Before I had a chance to explain to my wife what I wanted her to taste for she drank the entire first sample.

It taste like a dry white wine with an *after taste *of candy cane. It would be even better when sweetened but would have to be sweetened with candy canes to enhance the peppermint a bit more.

Version two (no c.c. but extract) very good peppermint taste up front with a white grape after taste. This would also be great when sweetened.

I'll let these two finish clearing, back sweeten and sample after bottled awhile. Then I can hopefully work on a big batch.


----------



## UglyBhamGuy

Runningwolf said:


> Dave, in addition to the banana soup I did use 11 cans of Welches white grap concentrate. I might have used more but I cleaned Walmart out of everything they had.



11 cans of white grape frozen concentrate AND banana soup?
You said you bought 30 boxes of candy canes, 276/12=23... are you saving the other 7 for a f-pack?

i got 20 boxes of the blueberry.
My wife did drink a glass of the peppermint, and that's a good sign.


----------



## Runningwolf

Yes I am saving the rest for a f-pac


----------



## reefman

Can someone explain the "Banana Soup", as I'm a newbie, and I searched for banana Soup, but found nothing. I think Julie said it's to make the wine thicker? 
I'm an Engineer, and need more instructions...

Thanks,
Doug


----------



## Runningwolf

reefman said:


> I'm an Engineer, and need more instructions...
> 
> Thanks,
> Doug



I simply took 8#'s of banana's and cut off the tips. I then sliced up the banana's with skins on into quarters. I then proceeded to simmer the banana's for about an hour on the stove until all I had was a mushy soup. Being an engineer it is important to know to stir counter clockwise for the 2/3's of the time and then clockwise the other 1/3. Remove soup from stove and put through a strainer into a bowl and allow to cool before using.


----------



## reefman

Dan,
Did you use a calibrated spoon?

Stupid question, ...did you add water to the bananas, before simmering?


----------



## Runningwolf

...good question! I added several cups of water to get the simmering going. I ended up with just a bit more than a cup of soup in the bowl after straining.


----------



## Tom

Did you COUNT the stirs you did for the clockwise so you knew how many to do counter clockwise?


----------



## Runningwolf

Tom said:


> Did you COUNT the stirs you did for the clockwise so you knew how many to do counter clockwise?



...easy there Tom. I did not want to insult reefman by spoon feeding him through this. I'm sure he's a clock watcher.


----------



## reefman

Actually, I created an Excel spreadsheet to calculate the number of stirs required.

Thanks for the water info. I have to stop by the Homebrew store today (before the big snow hits) and pickup yeast and yeast nutrients. I have everything else ready to go for my batch.


----------



## Runningwolf

LMAO, Keep us posted Doug on how it's going!


----------



## BigBend

Finally got around to starting my CC wine. 129 CC, 5# bananas, 5 cans white grape. Corts D B yeast. Smells very good and "Sounds" like a buket of Bees.


----------



## djrockinsteve

This was a wine that no one could guess what it was in the bucket. They came up with all kinds of ideas but didn't put the peppermint flavor into the thought process.

Keep us informed. I forgot to ask when we were chatting, did you freeze the candy canes to make the wrapper removal easier?


----------



## UglyBhamGuy

BigBend said:


> Finally got around to starting my CC wine. 129 CC, 5# bananas, 5 cans white grape. Corts D B yeast. Smells very good and "Sounds" like a buket of Bees.



Did you just add the bananas or did you soup them?


----------



## UglyBhamGuy

on a different note:

Do y'all think that 240 blueberry candy canes (20 boxes of 12) is enough for 5 gallons?
Do i need more?
Should i use less and save some for an f-pack or should i use them all and get more for an f-pack?


----------



## djrockinsteve

FYI, I believe I used 32 candy canes for my one gallon test. Currently clearing a bit more but at a test taste earlier this week it had a nice peppermint taste up front (not overpowering) then a nice grape flavor afterwards.

I'll post more as time moves on.


----------



## BigBend

UglyBhamGuy said:


> Did you just add the bananas or did you soup them?



I made banana soup. Cooked down 5 pds of bananas with a little water, mashed with a potato masher and the strained thru a stainless steel kitchen strainer (wisked it thru, to force out more juice). I got 5 cups a brown yukky smelling banana juice. Boiled/cooked bananas smell gross!


----------



## BigBend

Just checked my bucket and it sounds like I have a bucket of Bumble Bee's. Fermenting like crazy and SG dropping fast. Went from 1.092 to 1.062 (@80 deg.) overnight.


----------



## Runningwolf

Just unwrapped 84 canes for an f-pack. Dang I hate unwrapping those things but using Steve's trick of freezing them first helps removing the paper. I will make the f pack today and add sometime this week.


----------



## Tom

LOL !
I just DEwraped 48 canes for my f-pac on the 4 gal batch.
Mine stopped just above 1.005. Never went dry


----------



## Runningwolf

Tom, I could not get mine lower than 1.014. It is crystal clear and when I rack off the sediment that'll leave space for the f-pack. The f-pack made 5.5 cups. Boy, if only the wine was this red!


----------



## Runningwolf

Added my f-pak (84 candy canes) today. Sg is up to 1.026. Tastes pretty mediciney (is that a word). I would like to know how Lon's ended up as I remember him referring to the new stuff as toilet bowl cleaner. We'll leave it in the carboy to age and clear back up and see what happens.


----------



## BigBend

Racked mine 5 days ago. It never went below 1.016. Lots of seditment (guessing from the banana soup) and slowly clearing. Well stabilize and super clear and F-Pac at the next recking.
Pink in color right now.


----------



## UglyBhamGuy

Runningwolf said:


> Tastes pretty mediciney (is that a word).



Medicinal.


----------



## Julie

UglyBhamGuy said:


> Medicinal.



Thanks UglyBhamGuy, I'm glad I am not alone in having to correct Dan.


----------



## UglyBhamGuy

lol. i'm a nerd.


----------



## Runningwolf

Medicinal Medicinal Medicinal Medicinal Medicinal Medicinal Medicinal Medicinal

ok ok you're a rough bunch, I git it!


----------



## Tom

Runningwolf said:


> Medicinal Medicinal Medicinal Medicinal Medicinal Medicinal Medicinal Medicinal
> 
> ok ok you're a rough bunch, I git it!


OK now that we have that taken care of. 

WHAT FLAVOR??


----------



## winemaker_3352

Hopefully not the taste of cough syrup.


----------



## Runningwolf

It was minty, maybe a weak Nyquil. How do you say medicinal?


----------



## UglyBhamGuy

Runningwolf said:


> It was minty, maybe a weak Nyquil. How do you say medicinal?



meh diss in uhl. (or there abouts)

http://www.forvo.com/word/medicinal/


----------



## reefman

I'd be interested if everyone's taste like this? Sounds like Mead, rather than wine.
I didn't care for Mead at all.


----------



## Tom

Runningwolf said:


> It was minty, maybe a weak Nyquil. How do you say medicinal?



Dan,
I went to The Restaurant Store. I picked up some "syrup". I got a bottle of PEPPERMINT which I will add some to the CC Wine. I think this wil help big time.
Also picked up more Peach (2), Strawberry (1), and Raspberry (1).


----------



## UglyBhamGuy

Is this what you got?

http://www.therestaurantstore.com/Dolce-DaVinci-&-Oscars-Coffee-Flavoring-Syrup/711SYRUP.html


----------



## Tom

Yep sure did !


----------



## UglyBhamGuy

i assume you use these as a sort of f-pack... what ratio of syrup to wine?


----------



## Tom

yes. To MY taste.
I have now way of making a candy cane f-pac so, peppermint


----------



## Runningwolf

Tom I will have to look around and see if I can find that locally. The f-pack I made helped but not enough and that 72 CC'c made about 5 cups


----------



## Tom

yea all that did is bump up the gravity ..no real "flavor" Hence the unsweetened peppermint to be added. Added superkleer on the 7th crystal clear w/ nice color. Will wait 2 weeks or so to rack and add syrup


----------



## Love_in_Texas

So im REALLY curious about the blueberry candy cane wine.....sounds yummy!


----------



## Julie

Bumping this up, how is everyone doing with their candy cane wine? 

I racked my candy cane last weekend. I am currently melting some candy canes for an f-pac. I tasted this and I think this is going to come out pretty good. Has a decent mouthfeel, nice pepperment taste even though it is dry. Acid level seems to be ok but I do need to test that. I stablized and will now backsweeten and rack to three 1 gallon carboys. One gallon I am going to add chocolate to make a peppermint patti wine.

Ok, everyone else fess up.


----------



## djrockinsteve

My second batch I added extract and should check it, back sweeten and see how it turned out. Another thing to the list


----------



## Tom

I am ready to bottle soon. One thing I did is added peppermint flavoring. I did not like the CC f-pac. not enough peppermint. 
I got a bottle od unsweetened Dolce peppermint 25oz bottle. This is the same bottle you see @ 7-11 stores that you squirt flavors into the coffee. I got it at a restaurant supply store. What a difference.


----------



## BigBend

When it was time to backsweeten I could not find that candy canes I had set aside, so I went to the grocey store and found Pepperment flavoring in the spice section next to the vanilla. Used 1/2 od the small bottle and now it just sits in the carboy waiting. Smells and the sips taste pretty good. Still trying to figure out a way to get the stipes, LOL!!!
P.s. I just found the lost candy canes last week in the garage where I put them to freeze.


----------



## djrockinsteve

I think I did 1 teaspoon extract for a gallon. Recipe for candy canes is 1/2 teaspoon for a dozen. It does smell really good. Hope the extract hangs in there.

You always find stuff after you no longer need them.


----------



## Julie

BigBend,

Add them anyway, it will bring out the color. I tasted mine last night and the f-pac really didn't help it much but boy is it a nice pink color again. I'll be adding extract to mine.


----------



## Julie

I think I am going to like this. Ok, to refresh everyone's memory here is my recipe:

for a 3 gallon batch
54 candy canes, 6 cans of Welch's white grape concentrate, 1 tsp of nutrient, 1 tsp of energizer, one banana. sg 1.080, fermented to .995. stabilized, left it sit a day, added 24 candy canes as an fpac. The color prior to backsweetening was a faded pink, it is now a deep pink color, very pretty. The 24 canes brought the sg to 1.002, added 2 cups of sugar, sg is now 1.010. The flavor came out some more but still not as strong as I wanted, so I added .25 oz of McCormick's peppermint extract. OMG, this stuff is like eating a candy cane! I need to check the acid in it and it is a little on the thin side. I'll check acid first and adjust if needed, then taste and if still on the thin side, I'll add a bottle of corn syrup. 

Once I get this all done and liking where the wine is at, I will then divide into 3 one gallon batches, one batch is going to get chocolate. The other two will just sit to see how the chocolate one comes out and just maybe one or both will get that. 

LOL, Dan talked me into this and he is the one who is not really liking his!


----------



## Runningwolf

+1 on what julie said. Candy Cane f-pack does nothing for flavor but it does help with color. I think Tom is right on (almost) using unsweetened Dolce peppermint 25oz bottle commonly used as a flavoring syrup for coffee.


----------



## Tom

YEP! it does taste good. I should be bottling soom


----------



## Runningwolf

I racked my 6 gallons just now and added 1/2 pound of chocolate. Not overly impressed at this time although a few that tasted it liked it. The Candy Cane is on the right. I resized this picture three times in photo bucket and it still didn't shrink here even though I put the new IMG code in.


----------



## Julie

*Update!*

Jsut checked my candy cane wine. I ended up keeping in a 3 gallon carboy and added 1 tsp of McCormick's peppermint extract and 6 oz. Ghirardelli 86% caco. I'm thinking mabye another 3 oz. of chocolate and this should be great. The chocolate is starting to come thru and it is strating to taste like a peppermint patty. I am going to like this come Christmas.

And to think Dan had to talk me into this.


----------



## Runningwolf

Julie I got busted last night at the party when someone saw the kool aid package on my wine table. The candy cane wine lost most of its red stripe so I added (3) packages of unsweetened cherry kool aid to it. I got the red strip back but now the white one disappeared. Good job measuring those ingredients out also. I just keep throwing in handfuls of chocolate and long squirts of peppermint extract when I feel it needs more.


----------



## Redtrk

donnaclif said:


> Candy Cane Wine
> 
> Ingredients
> 60 candy canes (or more) - regular size
> 7.5 lbs sugar
> 3 gallons water
> Lalvin EC-1118 yeast
> 
> 
> Bring about 1 gal water to boil
> Add candy canes till dissolved
> Boil another 45 - 60 minutes
> Pour into remaining water
> add sugar
> rack after a week and again in two months





deboard said:


> Sorry I must have missed the update request from a while back, but the candy canes will be on sale soon:
> 
> The wine turned out actually very good. The only problem I had was clearing it. It just refused to get clear, something in the candy canes was either charged or just stubborn. I tried gelatin finings, sparkalloid, and finally super kleer. The last two really cleaned it up, and after 9 months of racking, I finally felt like it was clear. But after bottling I still ended up with a very small amount of fine white sediment in the bottom. Did not seem to affect the wine, it tasted pretty good. But if I decided to do something like this again, I'd probably use either mint leaves or something else and just make a peppermint wine.
> 
> I gave all of mine away this season, and seemed like everyone was happy.
> 
> Here is the recipe I used:
> 
> 3 gallon recipe
> 
> 96 candy canes
> 6 cans niagara grape concentrate (Welch's frozen white grape concentrate).
> 
> 1/8 tsp k-meta
> 5 tsp yeast nutrient (high because this is hard to get yeast started)
> 3 tsp acid blend (should check acid level and modify accordingly)
> Starting SG 1.090 (You may need to add additional sugar)
> 
> 3/4 tsp Wine Tannin
> 1 1/2 tsp pectic enzyme
> 
> Boil candy canes in 1 gallon water until dissolved
> put grape concentrate in primary (after thawing)
> Pour candy cane solution into primary
> Add water to make total 3 1/2 gallons (1/2 gallon for top up later)
> 
> After 24 hours:
> Yeast lalvin EC-1118 (chosen for it's ability to ferment just about anything)
> Make yeast starter - rehydrate yeast, add some must and let it start. Add more and let it start. Add this to primary.
> 
> 
> After a few rackings and clearing, add potassium sorbate to stabilize. Then at next racking add candy cane flavor pack.
> 
> Candy Cane Flavor pac (f-pac) for sweetening:
> 
> 24 candy canes
> 1 1/4 cup water
> 
> Boil water, add candy canes and dissolve. Allow to boil down to approximately 1 cup. Cool and use to sweeten wine.
> My personal preference is that if it has to be sweet then it's semi-sweet. Adjust the amount of sugar to your preference. 2 cups may be more to your liking, and you may have to use more candy canes or add sugar.



With these two recipes I see differences. *From what you all made in the past which is better? *
I did the math from what I found online for the weight of candy canes vs Starlight mints and 60 canes are equal to just under 4 lbs of mints so that's what i'm using for a three gallon batch + white grape juice. 
*About how much sugar should I add?*


----------



## Tom

Sugar to 1.085
Never add sugar blindly because a receipe said so
Use WineCalc which will tell you how much needed to 1.085.

http://mpesgens.home.xs4all.nl/thwp/winecalc.html


----------



## Runningwolf

Tom what was the syrup you used called? I wish I had found it earlier. Do you have a strong peppermint flavor or is it more like medicine?

Mine was more like medicine so I added a lot more extract and another 1/2 pound of chocolate. Looking for the peppermint pattie that Julie says she is getting.


----------



## Tom

Dolce or DiVinci. Both used for flavoring coffee like at a 7-11.
No, not mecidine tasting. Very Peppermint (that the flavor I got)


----------



## Redtrk

Tom said:


> Dolce or DiVinci. Both used for flavoring coffee like at a 7-11.
> No, not mecidine tasting. Very Peppermint (that the flavor I got)



Would peppermint extract that you buy in the baking aisle of the grocery store work?


----------



## Runningwolf

Tom said:


> Dolce or DiVinci. Both used for flavoring coffee like at a 7-11.
> No, not mecidine tasting. Very Peppermint (that the flavor I got)



Thanks Tom and the DiVinci I imagine helps add body also. Is that correct.

Rick, I would start looking for some of this now if you can.


----------



## Julie

Redtrk said:


> Would peppermint extract that you buy in the baking aisle of the grocery store work?



Rick, That is what I used and it is very tasty. I had a few friends taste it for me now I have to put them on my Christmas list!


----------



## Redtrk

Runningwolf said:


> Thanks Tom and the DiVinci I imagine helps add body also. Is that correct.
> 
> Rick, I would start looking for some of this now if you can.





Julie said:


> Rick, That is what I used and it is very tasty. I had a few friends taste it for me now I have to put them on my Christmas list!



Thanks and I found it yesterday and bought two bottles just in case.


----------



## Tom

Runningwolf said:


> Thanks Tom and the DiVinci I imagine helps add body also. Is that correct.
> 
> Rick, I would start looking for some of this now if you can.




Now I used the UNsweetened kind. You can get sweetened or UNsweetened where I get mine. In fact Friday I went to my restuarent supply and got Amaretto, Blueberry and Strawberry

My Sams Club has "some" in the coffeee isle.


----------



## Runningwolf

Dang Tom, I asked about these unsweetened ones a few years ago and everyone talked me out of them. Walkers sells and uses the unsweetened ones also so you don't have to add sorbate. So you're liking them?


----------



## Tom

The CC wine is sweet enough


----------



## Julie

Ok, I'm bumping this up, there was a handful of us who made this within the past year. I know Tom has his bottled and loving it, Runningwolf was not thrilled with his. I added chocolate to mine and just had a sip this evening. Pepperment is very good with a taste of chocolate. I think the choclate could be stronger but even the way it is, it was very tasty. I havent' bottled it yet, probably in Sept sometime. So how did very one's come out?


----------



## Runningwolf

I am still tweaking mine. Racked it off the chocolate and added a bottle of Di Vinci Peppermint syrup. Tomorrow I am going to add 3 cans of frozen apple concentrate. I may add some ever clear. Not sure yet.


----------



## ffemt128

I may seriously have to try making the Candy Cane wine this year after Christmas. I didn't make it last year.


----------



## Julie

ffemt128 said:


> I may seriously have to try making the Candy Cane wine this year after Christmas. I didn't make it last year.



Gee, I thought you did, maybe it was Steve who did. Yes you need to do this Doug, you will like it.


----------



## Redtrk

Mine was started only a month ago and had been racked to the secondary. It sure smells good.


----------



## reefman

I bought the candy canes back in January, but never made the wine. Might give it a try now that others have posted their success.


----------



## UglyBhamGuy

reefman said:


> I bought the candy canes back in January, but never made the wine. Might give it a try now that others have posted their success.



my wife just asked me the other day if i was going to use them for wine or if we were going to give them away at Halloween. LOL.


----------



## Hokapsig

*step by step*

After reading 20 pages of posts on making candy cane wine, can someone PLEASE give me the step by step process (and ingredient list) for making a batch of candy cane wine? After reading different people's posts, my head is spinning and I don't have a clue as to add the candy canes or the extract.

Thanks!!


----------



## UglyBhamGuy

Also, if anyone made flavors other than the traditional peppermint, if they could post pics, that would be nice.
Please and Thank You. 

I have 240 blueberry canes ready to go.
i was gonna try to do a 6 gallons and use all of them. That's 40 per gallon.
By time it is anywhere near ready for an f-pack, they should be on sale again. 
I figure 5 boxes (60 canes) to f-pack. i based this on the 4:1 ratio of canes (fermented : f-pack ) used in the 3 gallon "deboard" recipe, and that's not a lot to buy "off sale", anyhow.


----------



## Julie

UglyBhamGuy said:


> Also, if anyone made flavors other than the traditional peppermint, if they could post pics, that would be nice.
> Please and Thank You.
> 
> I have 240 blueberry canes ready to go.
> i was gonna try to do a 6 gallons and use all of them. That's 40 per gallon.
> By time it is anywhere near ready for an f-pack, they should be on sale again.
> I figure 5 boxes (60 canes) to f-pack. i based this on the 4:1 ratio of canes (fermented : f-pack ) used in the 3 gallon "deboard" recipe, and that's not a lot to buy "off sale", anyhow.



Douglas you have a good plan, go for it.


----------



## Tom

UglyBhamGuy said:


> Also, if anyone made flavors other than the traditional peppermint, if they could post pics, that would be nice.
> Please and Thank You.
> 
> I have 240 blueberry canes ready to go.
> i was gonna try to do a 6 gallons and use all of them. That's 40 per gallon.
> By time it is anywhere near ready for an f-pack, they should be on sale again.
> I figure 5 boxes (60 canes) to f-pack. i based this on the 4:1 ratio of canes (fermented : f-pack ) used in the 3 gallon "deboard" recipe, and that's not a lot to buy "off sale", anyhow.



I suggest in place of the 5 box's of CC to get Peppermint syrup instead. Look in Restaurant Supply stores(look whewre there is coffee flavorings).


----------



## UglyBhamGuy

Do they make it in blueberry?
i am going to follow his recipe when i do the peppermint, except for i will probably do the peppermint flavoring.


----------



## Tom

UglyBhamGuy said:


> Do they make it in blueberry?
> i am going to follow his recipe when i do the peppermint, except for i will probably do the peppermint flavoring.



Yes I have some here. The brand is Da Vinci I get the sugar free as I like to control the sweeteness. I also use them for Home Brewing.


----------



## greyday

Just as a note, I was able to find 3.5 gram "big sticks" at Fred Meyer today for $.50 each. Significantly more expensive than the 12 cane boxes post xmas, but for time of year and overall price (it was around $5-6 to get enough for a 2 gallon tester), plus the ease of opening 24 canes instead of 164...sort of worth it to me.


----------



## greyday

Another quick note--in researching the big sticks I bought (King Leo brand "Giant Sticks"), they do NOT contain corn starch, but do contain titanium dioxide. Not sure if normal candy canes do; however, after looking it up I found this warning:

"Violent or incandescent reactions may occur with metals (fused and very electropositive) (e.g. aluminium, calcium, magnesium, *potassium, sodium,* zinc and lithium)."

As such, I plan to allow to ferment undisturbed after heavy fermentation begins, and rack off carefully BEFORE adding kMeta or sorbate. Crossing fingers nothing explodes!

I'll also be using a lot more candy canes and less sugar, I was planning on 12 big sticks per gallon (which is 42oz, or 84 normal canes). This might be overkill, so I might suck it up, buy another 3 gallon carboy, and stretch my 2 gallon recipe to 3 (so 8 sticks per gallon, or 28oz, or 56 normal canes).

And I'm using Welch's 100% fruit white grape and raspberry concentrate, planning on 2 cans/gallon. No banana for me, if it needs more body I'll buy a cheap riesling box and add a gallon + peppermint extract at one of the racking stages. Starting this tomorrow, just need to pick up the yeast as I doubt montrachet (which is all I have left after a vigorous season) will work in this. Will post the whole recipe if it turns out...


----------



## Julie

greyday said:


> Another quick note--in researching the big sticks I bought (King Leo brand "Giant Sticks"), they do NOT contain corn starch, but do contain titanium dioxide. Not sure if normal candy canes do; however, after looking it up I found this warning:
> 
> "Violent or incandescent reactions may occur with metals (fused and very electropositive) (e.g. aluminium, calcium, magnesium, *potassium, sodium,* zinc and lithium)."
> 
> As such, I plan to allow to ferment undisturbed after heavy fermentation begins, and rack off carefully BEFORE adding kMeta or sorbate. Crossing fingers nothing explodes!
> 
> I'll also be using a lot more candy canes and less sugar, I was planning on 12 big sticks per gallon (which is 42oz, or 84 normal canes). This might be overkill, so I might suck it up, buy another 3 gallon carboy, and stretch my 2 gallon recipe to 3 (so 8 sticks per gallon, or 28oz, or 56 normal canes).
> 
> And I'm using Welch's 100% fruit white grape and raspberry concentrate, planning on 2 cans/gallon. No banana for me, if it needs more body I'll buy a cheap riesling box and add a gallon + peppermint extract at one of the racking stages. Starting this tomorrow, just need to pick up the yeast as I doubt montrachet (which is all I have left after a vigorous season) will work in this. Will post the whole recipe if it turns out...



You won't need to add any sugar, there is more than enough in the candy canes. I didn't use a banana either but when i backsweetended I added corn syrup to give it more mouth feel.


----------



## greyday

Boy, you weren't kidding about the starting SG! Diluting it from 2.5 to 3.5 gallons it STILL began at over 1.1!

Also two things I noticed: 1) though raspberry is a complimentary flavor to peppermint, the raspberry/white grape juice concentrate seems to be overwhelming the mint flavor right now, I'd probably use one can of the raspberry/grape and the rest purely white grape (though the color is awesome); 2) for the first half hour of boiling the canes, it is wise to keep it at about medium heat; after that, increase heat slowly if you want to. Mine boiled over three times while trying to find the correct setting, and cleanup from burnt liquid candy cane? Not pleasant.

But yeah, hopefully the peppermint comes out during fermentation, as the peppermint must was strong, but when added to the juice and water, just seemed to vanish. Also will be adding peppermint extract at the end, so I figure it will end up flavorful and full!


----------



## Julie

greyday said:


> Boy, you weren't kidding about the starting SG! Diluting it from 2.5 to 3.5 gallons it STILL began at over 1.1!
> 
> Also two things I noticed: 1) though raspberry is a complimentary flavor to peppermint, the raspberry/white grape juice concentrate seems to be overwhelming the mint flavor right now, I'd probably use one can of the raspberry/grape and the rest purely white grape (though the color is awesome); 2) for the first half hour of boiling the canes, it is wise to keep it at about medium heat; after that, increase heat slowly if you want to. Mine boiled over three times while trying to find the correct setting, and cleanup from burnt liquid candy cane? Not pleasant.
> 
> But yeah, hopefully the peppermint comes out during fermentation, as the peppermint must was strong, but when added to the juice and water, just seemed to vanish. Also will be adding peppermint extract at the end, so I figure it will end up flavorful and full!



Actually the peppermint in mine really didn't come out, I add some extract to in after fermentation


----------



## Duster

I started a batch of Candy Cane Wine yesterday,
the Recipe i used was as follows 

40oz of peppermint sticks 
(natural flavoring with artificial coloring and corn syrup)​7 pints of water
1/4 t. lemon juice
3 t. Acid Blend
1/4 t. tannin
1 t. nutrient
1/2 t. energizer
Premier Cuvee Yeast

I placed the peppermint sticks, water, and lemon juice into a large brew kettle and brought to a boil, stirring until the peppermint sticks had fully dissolved.
I then brought the pink sticky mess down to 75 degrees with an ice bath, and checked SG. SG was 1.105, I then added water until SG reached 1.075 (4 additional Cups Total) 
I then added the rest of the ingredients and one last good whip with whisk then pitched the yeast.

This Morning there was obvious signs of fermentation (12 hours latter) I gave it another good stir and off to work I went. Tonight the fermentation has seemed to slow way down. there was very little foam and very little bubbles in the air lock.
I know what your gonna say and no I did not recheck the SG and the must temp is holding around 70 degrees.

My question is that since the sugar in the peppermint sticks was corn syrup is the yeast able to break it down the same as simple syrup? 

dose something in the recipe look off enough to cause a stuck fermentation?

At this point, do I just relax and see what happens over the next couple of days?

Thanks for the advice


----------



## Julie

looks good, this is what I did and man i really think it is good and i have had a handful of people who are being real nice to me cuz they want a bottle for Christmas.

for a 3g batch i used:

54 candy canes
1/8 tsp peptic enyzme
6 cans of Welchs white grape concentrate
1 tsp of nutrient
1 tsp energizer
once done fermenting, stabilized, added 24 canes, 1 12 oz bottle of corn syrup (this gave if a better mouth feel) and I decided to add 1 pkg of ghirdelli, 70$ dark chocolate and left that in for about 3 months. Still wasn't getting the peppermint that I wanted so I added about a 1/4 tsp of McCormicks peppermint extract. Now the peppermint is great with a slight chocolate finish.

SG was 1.084 and finished at .995, backsweetened to 1.032.


----------



## Flem

I've been a good boy! Put me on your list. I've tasted it and it is really good.


----------



## Julie

Flem said:


> I've been a good boy! Put me on your list. I've tasted it and it is really good.



well find time for us to get together!


----------



## Flem

Will do!


----------



## Redtrk

I racked mine tonight and it should be ready by CHRISTmas. The taste is great.


----------



## Duster

Thanks to all.
I dbl checked my SG this morning. its at 1.030, so obliviously it's doing something or at least was! I'll recheck it again in 24 hours to see if there was any change.


----------



## greyday

Julie said:


> Actually the peppermint in mine really didn't come out, I add some extract to in after fermentation



I bought some extract just in case, but while at the tea shop today a thought occurred to me and I picked up an ounce of peppermint tea. I plan to add it at racking and then just add extract if needed. Fermentation is currently slooow (same with my skittle batch) but happening. (insert non-animated smiley)


----------



## Julie

greyday said:


> I bought some extract just in case, but while at the tea shop today a thought occurred to me and I picked up an ounce of peppermint tea. I plan to add it at racking and then just add extract if needed. Fermentation is currently slooow (same with my skittle batch) but happening. (insert non-animated smiley)



I would be very cautious in adding the peppermint tea, simply because tea has tannin in it and you won't want too much tannin added.


----------



## greyday

Julie said:


> I would be very cautious in adding the peppermint tea, simply because tea has tannin in it and you won't want too much tannin added.



Oooh, good thought. I bought from the Tao of Tea, which claims that their peppermint tea is 100% organic peppermint leaves, which i'm sure have some tannins, but it's not mixed with tea leaves, so I'm crossing my fingers. The batch is basically just a sugar fermentation at this point, so I don't think I can make it any WORSE. Will let you know how it turns out! Worst case it'll be ready for next year's xmas instead of this year...


----------



## Julie

greyday said:


> Oooh, good thought. I bought from the Tao of Tea, which claims that their peppermint tea is 100% organic peppermint leaves, which i'm sure have some tannins, but it's not mixed with tea leaves, so I'm crossing my fingers. The batch is basically just a sugar fermentation at this point, so I don't think I can make it any WORSE. Will let you know how it turns out! Worst case it'll be ready for next year's xmas instead of this year...



LOL, you are right you can't make it any worse at this point. The pepperment should be fine, I know some places use tea leaves and just add spices or flavoring to that. 

Don't think it is going to be ready for this year, I hate to say this but Christmas is coming up pretty fast.


----------



## LJPelletier

After Christmas this year I am definitely going to buy discount candy canes to make some of this!


----------



## reefman

Having followed and read this thread since it began, it occured to me that it would be easier to just do a batch using of Welche's White grape juice, and then after the fermentation is all done, back sweeten and add the peppermint extract at that time. Why bother using candy canes at all?
...Am I taking all the fun out of this thread....


----------



## Tom

*PARTY POOPER! *


----------



## reefman

I deserved that, I do understand, but I'm getting the impression that the candy canes don't add much to the must, except maybe color.
I DO plan to make a batch, I have about 250 candy canes saved up.
Too late to have it ready for Christmas, but I can definitly have it ready before summer.


----------



## Julie

lol, Gee Reefman, 

You are taking all the fun out of it! You have no idea what joy it is to unwrap all those candy canes,  

Actually there is a peppermint flavor, it is just very faint but they do add a real nice color to the wine.


----------



## Tom

All I can say is have fun taking the wrappers off...LOL

Once you open the 1st one you will understand why.


----------



## reefman

OK, I have my answer....you can't call it Candy Cane wine unless it's made from Candy Canes. 
Othewise, it's just peppermint flavored Niagara.


----------



## Tom

ur learning...


----------



## Julie

reefman said:


> OK, I have my answer....you can't call it Candy Cane wine unless it's made from Candy Canes.
> Othewise, it's just peppermint flavored Niagara.



I don't think you can call it candy cane wine unless you take the wrappers off of everyone one of those freakin candy canes!!!!!! :>


----------



## reefman

That's what I plan to do this weekend when the Grandkids come for a visit.
They may eat a few, but it'll save me the aggravation.....hopefully.


----------



## Redtrk

Tom said:


> All I can say is have fun taking the wrappers off...LOL
> 
> Once you open the 1st one you will understand why.



Like someone said earlier in this thread put them in the freezer and they come off much easier.


----------



## Redtrk

How clear did most of your Candy Cane wine turn out? I hope to bottle mine before CHRISTmas.


----------



## Julie

Redtrk said:


> How clear did most of your Candy Cane wine turn out? I hope to bottle mine before CHRISTmas.



crystal clear, how is yours looking?


----------



## Tom

Redtrk said:


> How clear did most of your Candy Cane wine turn out? I hope to bottle mine before CHRISTmas.



Same here. Crystal clear..


----------



## wvbrewer

I am thinking of starting a batch here soon. The wife has expressed interest in trying it. I have one recipie printed out from the thread, but it says maybe it is better to just make a batch of Welches white crap and pepermint flavor to it. After what everone has learned through the process of making this which way would you make it again?

Dave


----------



## Tom

Candy Canes !

the other is peppermint FLAVORED wine...lol


----------



## Julie

I agree with Tom, use the candy canes.


----------



## wvbrewer

I will go the candy cane route, so it will be the real thing. Now I got to go get them canes. I am sure it will be good.

Thanks 
Dave


----------



## Redtrk

Redtrk said:


> How clear did most of your Candy Cane wine turn out? I hope to bottle mine before CHRISTmas.





Julie said:


> crystal clear, how is yours looking?



Pink however the taste is great. I'll get a pic on here.


----------



## Redtrk

Here's the pic and today i'm going to rack & filter to see if it clears any. If not what would be a good clearing agent to use on this?


----------



## steviepointer

Has anyone started buying canes yet? if so, any good prices? the local walmart still has them for $.98/12 (6oz).


----------



## Julie

they don't usually cut the prices until after Christmas


----------



## djrockinsteve

Yes after Christmas you can get them for a quarter a box in some places. I bought a bundle last year. Still sitting on the shelf at home.


----------



## ffemt128

djrockinsteve said:


> Yes after Christmas you can get them for a quarter a box in some places. I bought a bundle last year. Still sitting on the shelf at home.



I saw them at walmart last year for 10 cents a box after Christmas.


----------



## steviepointer

thanks for the update. It's a bit of a drive for me to make it into town, but will keep my eyes open.


----------



## Julie

Here is a pic of my candy cane


----------



## Runningwolf

Beautiful label Julie. I also paid 10 cents a box at Walmart after the holidays.


----------



## Redtrk

Julie said:


> Here is a pic of my candy cane



Very nice!


----------



## Redtrk

After a racking and filter last weekend I am happy to say that our Candy Cane wine is clear and bottled as of tonight. Vicki is still tweaking the labels but here is the preliminary prototype. Since it's kind of hard to read it says.

Merry Christmas 
From Rick and Vicki
Don't drink and drive your sleigh


----------



## Flem

Nicely done, Rick.


----------



## Julie

I love the label Rick, very nice.


----------



## Redtrk

Flem said:


> Nicely done, Rick.





Julie said:


> I love the label Rick, very nice.



Thank you but that honor goes to Vicki. She uses her Creative Memories software and does a great job with it.


----------



## dsoares1831

Looking forward to making candy cane wine this year!


----------



## Runningwolf

Very nice Rick!


----------



## steviepointer

just a quick fyi...got back from walmart. Box of 12canes (6oz) are going for $.49 ea.


----------



## Julie

steviepointer said:


> just a quick fyi...got back from walmart. Box of 12canes (6oz) are going for $.49 ea.



Thanks, I'm headed there tomorrow.


----------



## saramc

*CaNdY cAnEs...what a bargain*

I spent 99cents on 3 boxes of candy canes that held 22 canes each...these are the larger, hang on the tree canes....just perfect for a few gallons of CC wine. Also bought chocolate covered cherries (cordial type) and the new chocolate covered blueberries (cordial type)...paid 25 cents for a pound box of the cordials.  I love after Christmas shopping. Happy Holidays everyone.


----------



## Hokapsig

*candy cane wrappers*

Whoever thought to wrap these things separately should be maimed, tortured and shot (not necessarily in that order).

Great find on the cordials. If I can find some, I'll try Jacks recent recipe for chocolate cherry cordial wine.


----------



## Julie

Hokapsig said:


> Whoever thought to wrap these things separately should be maimed, tortured and shot (not necessarily in that order).....



I hear ya! I would like to have a talk with the inventor of that wrap!


----------



## Runningwolf

Hokapsig said:


> Whoever thought to wrap these things separately should be maimed, tortured and shot (not necessarily in that order).
> 
> Great find on the cordials. If I can find some, I'll try Jacks recent recipe for chocolate cherry cordial wine.



 I had more labor in that then anything else with that wine! What a PIA.


----------



## Angelina

I don't even want to admit how many candy canes I acquired


----------



## Runningwolf

Angelina said:


> I don't even want to admit how many candy canes I acquired



LMAO I was into for over 300 canes including an f-pack


----------



## Angelina

Well....LOL I ended up with 2054 candy canes but I can explain.  I was in the seasonal section minding my own business looking for peppermint candy canes, when I spotted Jelly Belly candy canes, Each box had 3 flavors Watermelon, Strawberry and mixed berry. Well the watermelon and mixed berry sounded really good so before I knew it I was doing the math 8), few minutes later I had 2- 48 box cases plus 6 boxes in my cart. Then I turned to leave, I swear I should have put on some horse blinders because then I wouldn't have seen the Hershey's Chocolate Mint Candy Canes!!!! A half of a case later I made it out of the seasonal section and then I remembered I didn't get any peppermint canes  a case of those later I am heading out the walmart door. But wait there's more... I stopped in at the Dollar Store to get some clearance ribbon to dress these bottles and baskets up next Christmas and they had candy canes for a .25 a box. Holy Moly as Jim Carrey would say, somebody stop me LMAO.


----------



## Tom

WOW!

You must kep us updated on these. Welcome to the OBSESSION!


----------



## Runningwolf

Oh Dear, you have been bitten by the same bug as the rest of us. It makes you wonder what other people are thinking when you make purchases like this. Maybe we'll see you in one of those "people at Walmart" video's. LOL


----------



## Angelina

Thanks Tom, I will be sure to post my findings, if I have any fingers tips left to type with after peeling them. 

Dan that would not be good! lol It would be funny, but not good  but no stranger than buying 24 bottles of juice and 20 concentrates at once. For some reason cashiers think I am sick and need this much juice to get over a cold. LMAO


----------



## Hokapsig

I scored 7 boxes of Hershey's Chocolate Peppermint Candy Canes at Wally world today. I am going to assume that I can follow the same recipe for regular candy cane wine, but add a touch of chocolate post fermentation.

Has anyone tried the Starburst candy canes or Lifesaver Candy canes as a wine? If so, can you enlighten as to the result??


----------



## Angelina

I started 1- 6 gallon batch of Peppermint Candy Cane Wine today and 1- 6 gallon batch of Jolly Rancher Watermelon Candy Cane Wine. I put 216 canes in each, oh the joy of unwrapping those. I do want to thank whoever suggested scoring the wrappers with a blade, once I remembered the suggestion it went like a breeze. They both smell really good, although I don't expect that to last after fermentation.


----------



## steviepointer

scored on some more canes at walmart. They are now $.25/box of 12 (6oz).


----------



## Angelina

I seen them at my Walmart today too. I had to restrain myself


----------



## Hokapsig

13 boxes of peppermint candy canes from Wally world (4 for a buck) and 40 boxes of chocolate covered cherry's (.33 per box) for another 6 gallons of wine....


----------



## Angelina

Did you check the ingredients of your CCC, the Queen Anne's have both sodium benzoate and potassium sorbate. I almost made that mistake. Our walmart still has some of those on clearance but the cheaper ones are gone or a would have gotten more. I also noticed that the boxes are 6.6 oz not 1 pound as the recipe calls for 8-1 pound boxes so 40 boxes will make 2.5 gallons.



Hokapsig said:


> 13 boxes of peppermint candy canes from Wally world (4 for a buck) and 40 boxes of chocolate covered cherry's (.33 per box) for another 6 gallons of wine....


----------



## Hokapsig

Duly noted on the preservatives, but my one gallon batch percolated nicely. The lower ounce boxes were compensated by adding additional sugar dissolved in the boiling water, which when poured over melts the chocolate. I am banking on Jack knowing what he is talking about when he tweeked the recipe. 

It smelled so good that my wife was impressed with the aroma in the kitchen when I made it...


----------



## Angelina

So did you use the Queen Anne's? Just curious cause I would have loved to made more than the 3 gallons worth I have going right now.
They do smell good, I got mine fermenting this morning as well.
What was your starting SG? Mine was 1.160 and I used a strong starter and started it slowly to get it acclimated and rolling.


----------



## Julie

Angelina said:


> So did you use the Queen Anne's? Just curious cause I would have loved to made more than the 3 gallons worth I have going right now.
> They do smell good, I got mine fermenting this morning as well.
> What was your starting SG? Mine was 1.160 and I used a strong starter and started it slowly to get it acclimated and rolling.



Angelina, what yeast did you use? An sg of 1.160 is very high and you would need to use a yeast that can handle that.


----------



## Hokapsig

During the de-Christmasfying of the house, my notebook with my wine information is now missing, so I can't answer the beginning SG.

HOWEVER, on a candy cane related question, I just racked from primary to carboy (SG 1.05). How long does it take to clear or is additional processes required to clear. Like earlier posts, it looks like 3 gallons of pepto bismal....


----------



## Julie

LOL, it will take a few months. You shouldn't need anything to clear it, unless you are planning on drinking this during the summer.


----------



## Angelina

Julie said:


> Angelina, what yeast did you use? An sg of 1.160 is very high and you would need to use a yeast that can handle that.



Hopefully I did the right thing. I used 3 packets of Lalvin 2-1118 and 1- 1116 I made a starter with them and add CCC must to the starter a few times till it was bubbling really good, then I added it all the the must. If my final SG ends at 1.025 then I should have 18%? Which is pushing it to the max. With the 3 packets and stirring often it should be able to get there?


----------



## Julie

Angelina said:


> Hopefully I did the right thing. I used 3 packets of Lalvin 2-1118 and 1- 1116 I made a starter with them and add CCC must to the starter a few times till it was bubbling really good, then I added it all the the must. If my final SG ends at 1.025 then I should have 18%? Which is pushing it to the max. With the 3 packets and stirring often it should be able to get there?



Well I would say you gave it the best stater to be able to get there but why would you want that high of an ABV, if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## Angelina

Well it is not that I was trying to get such a high ABV as much as I was trying to hold on to flavor. If I diluted the Chocolate Covered Cherry must down too much then the flavor would suffer and it wouldn't be much like a port unless I post flavored it and fortified it. I am trying not to fortify it. The only extra I want to add post fermentation is pure almond extract.

The recipe I am going for is here
http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=15419&highlight=cherry+chocolate+port

The only changes I made were I added enough water to get it down to 1.160 and I doubled the nutrient and energizer called for 4 gallons.


----------



## Flem

I'll be anxious to hear how it smells after all that sugar is fermented out. Keep us posted.


----------



## Hokapsig

*Hershey's Chocolate Mint Candy Canes*

Okay, just started the Hershey's Chocolate Mint Candy Cane wine using Julie's recipe for a three gallon batch. Starting SG was 1.075. Smells great.

Did I ever say that I loathe the person that thought to individually wrap each candy cane????

In addition, does anyone else have a regular candy cane wine that turned a light orange in color??? Pink I can believe, but ORANGE????


----------



## Julie

Hokapsig said:


> Okay, just started the Hershey's Chocolate Mint Candy Cane wine using Julie's recipe for a three gallon batch. Starting SG was 1.075. Smells great.
> 
> Did I ever say that I loathe the person that thought to individually wrap each candy cane????
> 
> In addition, does anyone else have a regular candy cane wine that turned a light orange in color??? Pink I can believe, but ORANGE????



LOL, that is about right. When you backsweeten with the candy canes it will become a little pinker


----------



## steviepointer

*3gal -- Bananas and Welches?*

hi all,
finally planning on starting a 3gal batch of 96 canes.

Are people adding both bananas and the 6cans of welches white grape juice? or just 1 or the other?

Thanks!


----------



## Julie

I added both and to let you know 96 canes is going to give you a pretty high sg.


----------



## steviepointer

how many canes would you recommend?

how many bananas or lbs of banans did you use? 

did you put in 6 cans of welches niagra?

sorry for all the questions, but I want to capitalize on everyone else's knowledge, and screw up as little as possible.


----------



## Julie

lol, all i wanted was a gallon batch but after adding 54 canes and got a high sg, i ended up with a 3 gallon batch.

I found the post on where I posted what I did, here it is:

_for a 3 gallon batch
54 candy canes, 6 cans of Welch's white grape concentrate, 1 tsp of nutrient, 1 tsp of energizer, one banana. sg 1.080, fermented to .995. stabilized, left it sit a day, added 24 candy canes as an fpac. The color prior to backsweetening was a faded pink, it is now a deep pink color, very pretty. The 24 canes brought the sg to 1.002, added 2 cups of sugar, sg is now 1.010. The flavor came out some more but still not as strong as I wanted, so I added .25 oz of McCormick's peppermint extract. OMG, this stuff is like eating a candy cane! I need to check the acid in it and it is a little on the thin side. I'll check acid first and adjust if needed, then taste and if still on the thin side, I'll add a bottle of corn syrup. 

Once I get this all done and liking where the wine is at, I will then divide into 3 one gallon batches, one batch is going to get chocolate. The other two will just sit to see how the chocolate one comes out and just maybe one or both will get that. _

I ended up adding a bottle of corn syrup when I backsweeten and this gave it a real good mouth feel and I ended making the whole batch with chocolate in it. If you like peppermint, you will love this wine.


----------



## twistedvine

Does anyone have at this point a complete candy cane wine recipe that they have had good success with and are willing to share???


----------



## Flem

Julie does! I'm sure she'll chime in with it.


----------



## twistedvine

Flem said:


> Julie does! I'm sure she'll chime in with it.



I will wait patiently................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## Julie

Well Twisted, I hope you had a nice nap, now wake up and get this going. I am sipping on a glass of this as I type, I really like it.

For a 3gallon batch:
54 candy canes
1/8 peptic enzyme
6 cans Welch's white grape concentrate
1 tsp nutrient
1 tsp energizer
1 banana

I started with an sg of 1.084, acid .60%, after it ferments to dry, stabilize and taste,there really wasn't much in the way of taste so I use about a tablespoon of McCormicks peppermint but I have found Watkins peppermint at Walmart, this is a natural extract so use this if you can find it. Start with a tsp of peppermint, taste and add more to your liking, then backsweeten, I used 24 candy canes (this will also bring out a nice pick color) and one bottle of corn syrup (corn syrup gives it a real nice mouth feel), final gravity was 1.032 BUT I added Ghirardelli 80% chococate, 2 pkgs, should be 7 oz. for 2 months., rack, let it clear and bottle.

Peppermint Patty!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## steviepointer

is "Ghirardelli 80% chococate" a powder? a bar that needs to be dissolved?


----------



## Julie

steviepointer said:


> is "Ghirardelli 80% chococate" a powder? a bar that needs to be dissolved?



No, it is not a powder, it is a bar but you do not need to dissolve it, just break it into pieces


----------



## dsoares1831

Made a 5 gallon batch of candy cane wine today. I took all the information from here and it looks and smells great! My SG read 1.085 but my ph was high 5.8, is that normal for candy cane wine? I have not added any campden tablets, does anyone recommend that I do? Thanks! Tomorrow I will add the yeast.


----------



## Julie

dsoares1831 said:


> Made a 5 gallon batch of candy cane wine today. I took all the information from here and it looks and smells great! My SG read 1.085 but my ph was high 5.8, is that normal for candy cane wine? I have not added any campden tablets, does anyone recommend that I do? Thanks! Tomorrow I will add the yeast.



I didn't because the white grape is already sulfited. You are looking pretty good, go ahead and add the yeas tomorrow and keep us informed of how it goes!


----------



## dsoares1831

OK Julie thanks!


----------



## saramc

*pH 5.8 at start & Campden-yes or no?*



dsoares1831 said:


> Made a 5 gallon batch of candy cane wine today. My SG read 1.085 but my ph was high 5.8, is that normal for candy cane wine? I have not added any campden tablets, does anyone recommend that I do? QUOTE]
> 
> Are you sure that pH is correct, your meter has been calibrated? If it is correct, and it really is 5.8 you will have issues (pH 3.55 is considered the magic dividing line between relative safety and more vulnerability to problems of oxidation and/or undesirable bacterial infection).
> 
> On the topic of Campden tablets....while there is not a concern with wild yeasts when using hard candy and commercially prepared frozen juice concentrate, there is a reason to use Campden--> It will also help prevent oxidation and preserve fruity flavour and freshness in wine.


----------



## Julie

saramc;173448......On the topic of Campden tablets....while there is not a concern with wild yeasts when using hard candy and commercially prepared frozen juice concentrate said:


> The yeast hasn't been added yet, this would be more of a concern after fermentation not prior.


----------



## dsoares1831

Julie, how long were u in secondary fermentation for your candy wine? I am still fermenting. I am at week 3, I was at SG 1.010 when I transferred from primary to secondary. I was at SG 1.010 for a few days so I assumed it would not go down. The temp was and is at 65 degrees. Airlock is still bubbling well. What do you suggest (being a novice candy wine maker). Thanks again. (I still have not added any campden tablets).


----------



## barryjo

*candy cane suggestions*

A few suggestions and thoughts. First, candy canes are usually flavored with OIL of peppermint. This will leave an oily film on anything it touches. 
Live and learn.
Second, when giving a recipe for the above, use the weight of the canes, not the number. I found that there are several different ways to package them and it gets confusing. (Note: sometimes I am easily confused!)
I used Sparkalloid to clear my wine. Seems to be coming along nicely.
I was a bit surprised to think I may have to backsweeten this wine. Will decide when I get around to bottling.


----------



## Hokapsig

dsoares1831 said:


> Julie, how long were u in secondary fermentation for your candy wine? I am still fermenting. I am at week 3, I was at SG 1.010 when I transferred from primary to secondary. I was at SG 1.010 for a few days so I assumed it would not go down. The temp was and is at 65 degrees. Airlock is still bubbling well. What do you suggest (being a novice candy wine maker). Thanks again. (I still have not added any campden tablets).


 
Dennis, I followed Julie's recipe and the wine came out great. Let it go until you hit under 1.000 (mine went to .997). Stabilize, preserve and back sweeten to 1.020. I added a half a bottle of Peppermint extract and got some good responses, but note that this is a SEASONAL wine. I got a complaint that this wine wouldn't pair with dinner food. I had to explain that it's an AFTER dinner wine....


----------



## saramc

*CandyCane and Campden/k-meta*



Julie said:


> The yeast hasn't been added yet, this would be more of a concern after fermentation not prior.


 
When working with frozen concentrates or grocery store items that indicate preservatives (sulfites, sorbates) on the ingredient list I do not use k-meta/Campden with the start of the wine but will add it when I transfer from primary to secondary/airlock.


----------



## saramc

*SG at 1.010 for a few days duringweek 3--what to do?*



dsoares1831 said:


> Julie, how long were u in secondary fermentation for your candy wine? I am still fermenting. I am at week 3, I was at SG 1.010 when I transferred from primary to secondary. I was at SG 1.010 for a few days so I assumed it would not go down. The temp was and is at 65 degrees. Airlock is still bubbling well. What do you suggest (being a novice candy wine maker). Thanks again. (I still have not added any campden tablets).


 
You say you were at 1.010 when you racked to secondary and you are now at week 3. What was your starting SG? How long ago did you transition to secondary? What is your current SG?
Usually when you have concerns for a stall you can rack the wine, increase the temperature to 70-75F (you are at 65F) and then check SG for 3 consecutive days once the wine has reached the new temperature range.


----------



## amclippe

*Chocolate Flavor Pack*

How should I make a chocolate flavor pack to add to my candy cane wine? Has anyone done this?


----------



## jojabri

Currently have a blueberry candy cane and a skittles going. Here are the recipes I used. Both require F Packs

*Candy Cane #1*
3 gallon recipe

96 candy canes
6 cans niagara grape concentrate (Welch's frozen white grape concentrate). 

1/8 tsp k-meta
5 tsp yeast nutrient (high because this is hard to get yeast started)
3 tsp acid blend (should check acid level and modify accordingly)
Starting SG 1.090 (You may need to add additional sugar)

3/4 tsp Wine Tannin
1 1/2 tsp pectic enzyme

Boil candy canes in 1 gallon water until dissolved
put grape concentrate in primary (after thawing)
Pour candy cane solution into primary
Add water to make total 3 1/2 gallons (1/2 gallon for top up later)

After 24 hours:
Yeast lalvin EC-1118 (chosen for it's ability to ferment just about anything)
Make yeast starter - rehydrate yeast, add some must and let it start. Add more and let it start. Add this to primary. 


After a few rackings and clearing, add potassium sorbate to stabilize. Then at next racking add candy cane flavor pack. 

Candy Cane Flavor pac (f-pac) for sweetening:

24 candy canes
1 1/4 cup water

Boil water, add candy canes and dissolve. Allow to boil down to approximately 1 cup. Cool and use to sweeten wine.
My personal preference is that if it has to be sweet then it's semi-sweet. Adjust the amount of sugar to your preference. 2 cups may be more to your liking, and you may have to use more candy canes or add sugar. 


*Candy Cane #2*
For a 3gallon batch:
54 candy canes
1/8 peptic enzyme
6 cans Welch's white grape concentrate
1 tsp nutrient
1 tsp energizer
1 banana

I started with an sg of 1.084, acid .60%, after it ferments to dry, stabilize and taste,there really wasn't much in the way of taste so I use about a tablespoon of McCormicks peppermint but I have found Watkins peppermint at Walmart, this is a natural extract so use this if you can find it. Start with a tsp of peppermint, taste and add more to your liking, then backsweeten, I used 24 candy canes (this will also bring out a nice pick color) and one bottle of corn syrup (corn syrup gives it a real nice mouth feel), final gravity was 1.032 BUT I added Ghirardelli 80% chococate, 2 pkgs, should be 7 oz. for 2 months., rack, let it clear and bottle.

*Skittles*

Ingredients:
3/4 lb Skittles
8.4 oz Welch's 100% white grape juice concentrate (not diluted)
1 gallon drinking water
1 tsp pectic enzyme (powder)
1/4 tsp wine tannin
1 tsp yeast nutrient
1 tsp acid blend
1 packet yeast, EC-1118 (though, I suggest a slower yeast strain, such as Cote Des Blancs or Montrachet)
2 2/3 cups granulated sugar (add incrementally until your own readings hit your desired brix levels)
1/4 tsp amylase enzyme
1/4 tsp potassium sorbate
1 package Super-Kleer
2 Campden Tablets

Boil 32oz of the drinking water in a large enough pot to incorporate all skittles and grape juice concentrate, and still be able to stir without concern of spilling. Once water comes to a boil, remove from heat, add skittles and stir constantly till fully dissolved. Let cool slightly, then add grape juice concentrate without diluting with water as its directions dictate.

Let mixture cool to room temperature, then store in refrigerator overnight (at least six hours) to harden top wax layer.

Skim wax layer off top of liquid. Pour mixture into primary fermentor. Add pectic enzyme, wine tannin, yeast nutrient, and acid blend. Mix well.

Take hydrometer reading. Based on your desired alcohol content, determine whether or not you will need to utilize chaptalization (adding sugar to must). You almost undoubtedly will need to add sugar. Add sugar incrementally, by small portions, stirring until dissolved, then take hydrometer readings after additions until you've reached your desired brix level.
My recipe ended up using 2.66 cups of granulated sugar resulting in a specific gravity of 1.090 (11.7% Alc/Vol), whereas the original recipe called for 4.33 cups of sugar. That's nearly doubling the amount, which quite accounts for the several stuck fermentations written of in this thread.

At this point, it is prudent to note that I have mixed the preparation of red and white wines together. Rather than immediately going into a carboy for fermentation, as one usually does with a white, I left it covered in the primary fermentor for the first four days. This was a personal decision, and needn't necessarily be followed. I did, however, have access to remove some of the thickening buildup on the top of the must once fermentation began by doing this.

Next, I added the yeast directly to the must. Though I suggest priming the yeast in 2oz of warm water for fifteen minutes prior to pitching. You may simply add to the top of the must, no need to stir.

After full fermentation begins, rack to a sanitized carboy, leaving enough room for fermentation to continue. (Do not add SO2/Campden Tablets at this point) Subject to cold bath by placing carboy in larger vessel filled with enough water to come up less than the shoulders of the carboy. Add ice to the bath; the best method is to use several plastic water bottles that can be placed in the water bath, then switched out with other bottles, and refreezed in a constant rotation.

Check hydrometer readings every few days, as well as slight taste tests of must as it's fermenting to get an idea of where it's going. At any time, you may decide the sweetness is at a point you'd rather stop and preserve rather than continuing to ferment. If so, simply add 1/4 tsp of potassium sorbate, stir to mix.

Once hydrometer readings get close to 1.000 SG, stir in amylase enzyme. (I hit 1.011 SG on my eighteenth day)

Once 1.000 SG is reached (my twentieth day), add potassium sorbate and stir to mix. You may allow must to continue fermentation until it stops. I was pleased with my tastings when I hit 1.000, so I added the potassium sorbate.

The following day, add Super-Kleer as per its directions.
If you intend to backsweeten your wine, wait to add Super-Kleer until after you've added your sweetening liquid to your taste, making sure your fermentation has been halted by the potassium sorbate. Mix 8 parts drinking water to 3 parts skittles to 2 parts grape juice concentrate, using the same method of boiling as your initial must required. Begin taste tests to see how much backsweetening liquid you need to add to your wine. I found 5oz of backsweetening liquid for each 750ml bottle was perfect.

Once wine has cleared and lees have settled, rack into sanitized carboy adding one crushed campden tablet. (two days for me)

Let sit for five weeks, submitting to cold stabilization if you have room in your refrigerator for the third and fourth weeks. Remove from refrigerator and let sit at room temperature (70*F or less, but no more than 75*F) for one week.

Siphon wine into bottles, then cork.
Let the bottles stand upright for three days before placing on their side or upside down to age.

Bottle age for three to six months.


That brings us about as far as I am. So, unfortunately, I have yet to give results on whether I'd prefer and/or suggest it dry or sweet. But hopefully this has been helpful and will guide some people along the right path to how they want their wine to turn out.
Again, remember that there is no replacement for your own judgement, experience, and taste. 







Hoping to try a Werther's and a Starburst soon. I made a boo-boo and didn't make enough "quick drinkers" on my last run so I need to restock on those before I can continue with any that need significant time. So no experimenting for me.


----------



## amclippe

When you add the chocolate do you just drop the chocolate in or do you have to prepare it first?


----------



## Julie

you can just drop the chocolate in.


----------



## Amanda660

Thank you so much for progressing with this topic. Excited to start my batch soon!


----------



## greyday

I did a light mead and racked it onto some peppermint tea and raw sugar. I liked it much better than the candy cane wine I made a couple years ago, it was too plasticy.


----------



## Runningwolf

OMG>>>NOOOOOOO not this thread again! The best toilet bowl cleaner I ever made!!


----------



## reefman

My peppermint Patty wine is aging in the carboy for about a year now, and getting close to bottling. I wanted to make sure I had extracted all the chocolate from the 85% cacao bars. It smells really good! Taste is interesting to say the least.


----------



## Julie

reefman said:


> My peppermint Patty wine is aging in the carboy for about a year now, and getting close to bottling. I wanted to make sure I had extracted all the chocolate from the 85% cacao bars. It smells really good! Taste is interesting to say the least.



Doug are you getting and peppermint flavor? And did you use a Niagara or a apple base?


----------



## reefman

I added a couple cans of Niagara concentrate to this base. I can smell both Peppermint and Choc. I can taste both as well, but the mint is weak. I pretty much followed your recipe. I still have a bottle of mint extract if it needs a minty boost or maybe a candy cane F-pack. I' working on my peach wine today. Just pulled the peaches from the freezer to make room for the Turkey.


----------

